# Microsoft drops the live gold requirement for streaming



## NBPk402

About time IMO. :T

http://www.cnet.com/news/new-399-xbox-one-without-kinect/


----------



## Mike Edwards

you're telling me. PS+ has been beating them senseless in this category


----------



## NBPk402

I never could figure out how if you are a subscriber to Amazon, HBO etc., that Microsoft could essentially make you pay more to watch something you are already paying for. I am glad they came to their senses.


----------



## Mike Edwards

ellisr63 said:


> I never could figure out how if you are a subscriber to Amazon, HBO etc., that Microsoft could essentially make you pay more to watch something you are already paying for. I am glad they came to their senses.


they did it for YEARS with the 360, but the thing was they were in the lead for sales. now that Sony is BEATING them senseless this gen they're forced to make compromises they didn't think they had to make last gen


----------



## WRYKER

SO psyched! I've only used my XBOX 360 2-3 times since I got it years ago (free w/a TV purchase) and have refused to pay to play on-line or access streaming. NOW I can get to HBO GO etc! About time they came to their $en$e$!


----------



## NBPk402

Mike Edwards said:


> they did it for YEARS with the 360, but the thing was they were in the lead for sales. now that Sony is BEATING them senseless this gen they're forced to make compromises they didn't think they had to make last gen


I refused to pay for their gold service as I refuse to pay for any online gaming or additional services. I purchased the XBOX 360 to play games and for use as a media server only. 

I pay for a service and refuse to pay anyone I don't have to in order to access it! I have a 1 gig Internet Provider and that is as far as I want to go beyond paying for the individual services.

If you buy a Smart tv... Do you have to pay additional fees to use their apps?


----------



## Lulimet

It is very good news and I will take advantage of it since I don't have Live Gold right now. For gamers this doesn't change anything because those who play games always had Live Gold anyway. I think this will be more beneficial to those who use the 360 as a media center extender for Live TV. Now those users don't have to use a separate device for Netflix and other streaming apps.


----------



## NBPk402

I logged into my Xbox360 today and they have a spot that gives the impression that it is in effect already, but when you try to use it it says gold is required... I guess we will find out in June.


----------

